# Foods your mom made you eat that you won't eat as an adult



## Callisto in NC (Sep 29, 2008)

I was just talking to a friend and this came up and now I'm curious.  As a kid my mom cooked ham steaks and beets.  Since moving out I've never eaten either.  I won't eat any kind of ham now because of the ham steak experience.  

So ~ what did your mom make you eat as a kid you just can't eat now?


----------



## Foodfiend (Sep 29, 2008)

Ham, any way, shape, or form.  Mom always seemed to find the saltiest hams around when I was growing up, and I now detest eating the stuff.


----------



## smoke king (Sep 29, 2008)

Braunschweiger, and anything else that has anything to do with liver!!! YUCCCH!!


----------



## homecook (Sep 29, 2008)

I really can't think of any. She used to make me eat peas and mashed potatoes and now I love them. (how can a child not like mashed potatoes?)
I know creamed corn! I still can't stand it. The texture just really bothers me. I will eat kernel corn and corn on the cob.

Barb


----------



## africhef (Sep 29, 2008)

creamed corn and canned okra yuch


----------



## JoeV (Sep 29, 2008)

smoke king said:


> Braunschweiger, and anything else that has anything to do with liver!!! YUCCCH!!



Wrongo, wrongo SK. No YUCCCH with Braunschweiger, only YUMMMMMMMOOOO's!!!!!!!!! Oh, and put it on white bread with mayo and a slice of oinion. To die for!

We ate just about everything put in front of us while growing up. 5 boys would eat just about anything, and we still do today. Now as far as the wifey goes, I will never again eat Hamburger Helper or any of those other cheap meat stretching boxed foods that she bought when we were newley weds. Yuk!


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 29, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Wrongo, wrongo SK. No YUCCCH with Braunschweiger, only YUMMMMMMMOOOO's!!!!!!!!! Oh, and put it on white bread with mayo and a slice of oinion. To die for!
> 
> We ate just about everything put in front of us while growing up. 5 boys would eat just about anything, and we still do today. Now as far as the wifey goes, I will never again eat Hamburger Helper or any of those other cheap meat stretching boxed foods that she bought when we were newley weds. Yuk!



I wont eat mac and cheese becasue when i was younger, thats all we had for months at a time was hot dogs cut up in mac and cheese. I cant stand the stuff


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 29, 2008)

my mom isnt much of a cook.

although I used to never realyl eat veggies and now thats the one this that I enjoy cooking and eating.  Im actually not a fan of proteins.  I think they are boring and no matter how you dress it (seasonings, way of cooking) there isnt that much amazing ness you can do to it.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 29, 2008)

The overproduction of the cabbage patch - steamed cabbage and coleslaw in the same meal, scented by the fermentation of sauerkraut from the kitchen.

I'll tolerate fresh cabbage in a salad, but that's about the only way I like to eat it.  Bok choy is a little too similiar for my taste too.  (it IS in the same family)

LL


----------



## NAchef (Sep 29, 2008)

Has to be liver!  Yuck!!


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 29, 2008)

eggplant. 
Nasty stuff no matter how you prepare it.


----------



## JohnL (Sep 29, 2008)

Mom didn't make anything unusual, so I pretty much eat anything except creamed corn. (no mom never served it, I just can't stand it).
Poor woman did have a tendency to cook everything beyond recognition though.


----------



## TanyaK (Sep 29, 2008)

Liver, brussel sprouts and red cabbage.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 29, 2008)

Dominos Pizza


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 29, 2008)

The only thing that comes to mind is liver & onions My brother & I would "pretend" to eat it, but actually spit it out into a napkin & then flush it in the toiletI have vivid memories of doing this 
I know we did the same thing with other foods we didnt like, but I cant remember what they were! I have to call him!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 29, 2008)

none.  In fact, I'm sure I have a more adventurous palate as a result of beind "encouraged" to eat everything she served us.

I eat a far wider range of foods now than what was presented to me as a child.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 29, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> eggplant.
> Nasty stuff no matter how you prepare it.


 

You can send yours over to my place.  I love it at least a dozen different ways.


----------



## Elf (Sep 29, 2008)

Those big Lima beans, the one that are about the size of your thumb nail, served with a tomato sauce over top, yuk, that and  tomato soup, can't stand the smell.


----------



## Clienta (Sep 29, 2008)

Zucchini...I  don't mind it but we had an overactive garden full of it.   I remember summers eating lots of it, so I rarely cook it, I do like & make zucchini bread.


----------



## luvs (Sep 29, 2008)

i was encouraged to try my brussels sprouts. yuck!!! unless they're extra-petite hanover brussels.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 29, 2008)

Anything that comes out of a box with the words Hamburger Helper on it and tuna fish!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 29, 2008)

My mom was pretty good about not making us eat something we really hated, but we had to try new things.  I'll never forget the fig episode though.  Someone gave us some fresh figs.  My sister and I hated them, but we had to eat the whole bowl.  I have never tried them since.  I do like Fig Newtons though.

Barbara


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 29, 2008)

Tuna casserole is another one I won't eat.  Anything with egg noodles pretty much.  My mother's problem was she wasn't a good cook so she relied on things and cooked them over and over again.  That's why, to this day, ham steak just sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## miniman (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't remeber being forced to eat anything - my mum did things like kidney that we children do not eat- the other was fish, I  never really liked her fish but I am learning to cook it to my taste.

I must admit I was once forced to eat kidney at boarding school - NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## luvs (Sep 29, 2008)

there was a second food- macaroni, cheddar cheese, & tomatoes. just gobs of cheese on plain elbows, with crushed canned tomato. ~shudder~ 

another was ham, cabbage & potato soup. or, cabbage (& i love cabbage), & cubed taters (&taters), with bacon (& i especially love bacon), with a watery ham-base flavored broth. boiled bacon, YUCK! they shoulda garnished with a mr. yuck sticker!!
i dined on my own food those nites.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 29, 2008)

NAchef said:


> Has to be liver! Yuck!!


 
me too, fried liver. had it for dinner one night, never had liked it and this time i threw up. that will  put you off a food. 

babe


----------



## falcontook (Sep 29, 2008)

i dont eat much canned tuna anymore. Used to in the past but prefer restaurant tuna sandwiches =p


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 29, 2008)

Liver and onions although I still like Braunsweiger/Liver wurst. Still hate canned peas, steamed cabbage the smell literally makes me gag.  German liver dumplings, blood sausage.


----------



## deelady (Sep 29, 2008)

not my mom but my grandmother....brussel sprouts, or peas with pearl onions. I love peas but not with the pearl onions


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 29, 2008)

I've never in my life eaten a brussel sprout.  I also never had to eat liver as a kid.  I do thank mom for that.


----------



## kmcgra (Sep 29, 2008)

Lima beans...yuck....peas....yuck.  For some reason the texture just gets to me. Weird thing is that I like mashed potatoes, which is basically the same texture go figure.  

I also do not like mushrooms, and do not eat them...


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 30, 2008)

I will eat most any thing on this earth that is wholsome and not like the jerk on TV that eats bugs and other unmentionables, That and Brussel sprouts, I have fixed them six ways from sunday, and I have yet to fix them to my likeing


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Why are you bringing up  bad memories?????  I remember my sisters and I being seated in front of plates with disgusting canned spinach........was my mother a sadist..........I know that it was done to her.........and we 3 looked at each other......none of us had the appetite to even try.......I still  feel guilty to this day but when Linda looked away for a sec.....I heaped my disgusting heap on her plate.......dumb blonde


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Wrongo, wrongo SK. No YUCCCH with Braunschweiger, only YUMMMMMMMOOOO's!!!!!!!!! Oh, and put it on white bread with mayo and a slice of oinion. To die for!
> 
> We ate just about everything put in front of us while growing up. 5 boys would eat just about anything, and we still do today. Now as far as the wifey goes, I will never again eat Hamburger Helper or any of those other cheap meat stretching boxed foods that she bought when we were newley weds. Yuk!


  hamburger helper..........yechhhhhhhh......and how about the tuna helper.........I want to throw up thinking about it...............


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

by the way, Joe,  don't call her wifey.........you'll be in lots of trouble here, otherwise...........


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

my mother served liver and lied and told us it was steak.........one bite and she was exposed for the liar that she was.................omg i thought I was going to throw up,,,,,,,,I hate that suff so much...............glad that it's high in cholesterol..............i can take an iron supplement without having to gag


----------



## Claire (Sep 30, 2008)

Breakfast cereal and milk.  Ironically, I love every form of dairy food known .... but strongly dislike a glass of milk.  Always have.  I have a sister who is the same way.


----------



## Max Sutton (Sep 30, 2008)

*Hate lima beans*

My mom must have loved lima beans because we ate them often. I hated lima beans and refused to chew them. I swallowed the darn things whole without chewing and thus avoided the awful taste.

Now as an adult I eat just about any foods except LIMA BEANS.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought of it yesterday and I guessi  blocked it out.

on new years my mom used to make us eat herring.  pickled herring.

gross.


----------



## Constance (Sep 30, 2008)

My mother used to stand over me and insist that I eat my oatmeal...and I would NOT! I so adored my grandpa that I would have eaten anything for him, and when he fixed me up a bowl of oatmeal with butter and brown sugar, I smiled bravely and dug in...only to gag. 
Finally, my dad told mom to give it up, saying he didn't blame me, because that stuff tasted like snot.

I do like oatmeal cookies, though.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

good description..........


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Max Sutton said:


> My mom must have loved lima beans because we ate them often. I hated lima beans and refused to chew them. I swallowed the darn things whole without chewing and thus avoided the awful taste.
> 
> Now as an adult I eat just about any foods except LIMA BEANS.


  Do you look like your avatar........well lima beans have served you well............sorry.........


----------



## Russellkhan (Sep 30, 2008)

The only one I can think of is bitter melon. I'm told I have to try it again, prepared right and I guess I will someday, but so far, it isn't something I enjoy.


----------



## Claire (Sep 30, 2008)

There was so little in food that I disliked (as opposed to fussy eater sister) that my parents were almost inclined to spoil me (I really did have a sister who hated everything).  I wasn't crazy about fish, either, but learned why when I moved to Hawaii.  The fish we ate on Fridays was truly lousy!  SO I now (thanks to a Hawaii assignment) have learned to like fish/shellfish.  Don't ask me to drink a glass of milk, though, and no breakfast cereal.


----------

